# Shimano Road shoes 11mm adjustment



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Shimano Road shoes, specifically the r171 and R321 ones advertise that they have an additional 11mm of cleat adjustment. Looking at pictures of the soles of the shoes they each have red tabs around the cleat bolt holes. Do the red tabs have to be removed or do they merely slide back and forth for the additional adjustment?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

They slide. To be specific, you pick one out and slide it into the spot you want, and the threaded insert slides to accomodate






.


----------

